# Chemical Storage



## parrothead (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to store everything as safely possible. I am seeing various problems you guys mention with some plastics and assume glass is good for pretty much anything. Is this correct? 

I am also looking at a large steel cabinet with seperated sections for storing all of this in.

I want to get everything right as I gather my stuff together on this endeavor. Please let me know if I am wrong at all on either of these points. I did a couple searches using storage and chemical storage, but came up with way to many threads that did not pertain.

Thanks in advance,'
Greg


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 25, 2011)

It all depends on what chemicals you want to store. 

If they are corrosive, a steel cabinet is a bad idea.


----------



## parrothead (Feb 25, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> It all depends on what chemicals you want to store.
> 
> If they are corrosive, a steel cabinet is a bad idea.



Well, the main reason for that is it is free and it is lockable. I have lots of plastic trays to line the shelves with as well in case of a little bit of slopping. Or are we talking fumes that will eat it from inside out?

Should I forget the free steel cabinet and go with plastic for a lockable storage cabinet? there is a 2 year old (grandson) running around which is why I really want to be safe and keep things locked up properly.


----------



## Oz (Feb 26, 2011)

Metals and some plastics do not hold up well in a refining or chemical environment. I would suggest you make a plywood cabinet painted with epoxy paint. Oxidizers should have their own separate cabinet.


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2011)

Are you looking for a floor plan on how these things should be stored?


Lou


----------



## parrothead (Feb 27, 2011)

Oz said:


> Metals and some plastics do not hold up well in a refining or chemical environment. I would suggest you make a plywood cabinet painted with epoxy paint. Oxidizers should have their own separate cabinet.


Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## parrothead (Feb 27, 2011)

Lou said:


> Are you looking for a floor plan on how these things should be stored?
> 
> 
> Lou


That would be great. Is there any easy to find reference for this? I have been searching, but to no avail.


----------



## Lou (Feb 27, 2011)

Sure. There are numerous regulations and codes on the books on how things should be stored and even more books on storing and chemical compatibility. 

The general rules are:

Nonoxidizing acids are to be stored separate with secondary containment (usually an HDPE or PP lined cabinet, spill tray, etc.).


Nitric acid is to be separate from any oxidizable substance (usually the most common violation is that it it stored with formic or acetic acids, both of which it can explosively oxidize).
It can be stored with oxidizing salts.

Reducing agents (i.e. sodium formate, borohydride, sodium sulfite) must be stored away from oxidizers.

Things that are both reducing agents and are flammable (like zinc) should best be kept with flammables.


Bases should of course be separated from acids because they produce a large exotherm upon mixing.

Shelves should have precautions for preventing the rolling of reagent bottles. Chemicals should only ever be alphabetized if and only if they are of the same hazard designation.

The room should be ventilated separate from offices. There should be two heavy steel doors that swing in with spring or piston such that fire can be controlled. An inventory of quantities and the MSDS for each chemical as well as the proper fire-fighting and spill containment tools (i.e. pigs, sorbents like kitty litter/bentonite) should be maintained in the room. 


Flinn scientific sets up a lot of school laboratories, but they have *excellent* information on laboratory and store room design (to code I should add). They also have disposal procedures meant for high school science teachers that is right at the appropriate level for people with a B.Sc. or below. 

I can post a schematic of my storage room if it would be worth it.


----------



## parrothead (Feb 28, 2011)

Lou said:


> Sure. There are numerous regulations and codes on the books on how things should be stored and even more books on storing and chemical compatibility.
> 
> The general rules are:
> 
> ...



Very good information. Thank you very much. That should about cover it.


----------



## Joeforbes (May 25, 2011)

Lou said:


> Sure. There are numerous regulations and codes on the books on how things should be stored and even more books on storing and chemical compatibility.
> 
> The general rules are:
> 
> ...



I would like to see the schematic, if you are willing to post it still.


----------



## andrew john (Nov 4, 2011)

> Lou wrote:
> I can post a schematic of my storage room if it would be worth it.



Yes please that would be helpfull for me as well.


----------

